# Looking forward to the Vulcan Shuttle Reissue



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, Are you looking forward to the Vulcan Shuttle reissue. I am, Its going to be interesting to see these New Magnets that hold the shuttle to the Warp Drive Sled. I still remember it wasn't held on too well and would fall right off if you tilted the model. I am interested in seeing the New Decal sheet Round 2 has designed for it. I believe the display stand is also new. I am looking forward to the New Panel decals which I believe will look cool once applied to the model. Anyone know what color Muave is supposed to be.Thats the color the Vulcan Shuttle will be molded in, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Was never a favorite of mine and I won't be buying it, so matters little to me personally.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Mauve is a light purple and the aztec panels on the ship are a slightly darker blue-gray. Those match the original look of the miniature pretty well--for some reason AMT used a PR photo of the ship that made it look like it was painted a metallic copper or gold and molded the original model in tan to reflect that look. This is not one of my favorite designs either but it is well thought-out and I'm interested enough to purchase the new model for the decals and improvements.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Mauve is a bruised purple like color, a combination of reds, pinks and blue/purple. Think plum. I read online that this was the color actually painted on the model to emphasize its Vulcan manufacture and environment. But TPTB decided to color balance the film to give it the tones we have now.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I have one of the original models in my Library display. It was the only TMP ship to actually fit on the stand provided!  t will be nice to build one with the Starfleet decals.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

All of my original-issue Vulcan Shuttle kits were molded in white. I've never seen a tan one. Was that the STIII reissue? Very interesting.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

The actual filming miniature was painted in a variety of shades of purple. In fact, most of the detailing on the miniature was achieved through paint and decals, rather than kit parts (though there were a fair share of those on the model as well).

This is a page from a Miniatures Manual that was prepared by Bob Abel's company showing the paint chips they presumably chose. (Though they wouldn't film the miniature, Abel's co. did supervise the build of it.) 










What you need to do is adjust your monitor (or printer) so that the color chips on the right side of the image look red, green, blue, black, white....etc) and then you have an idea of what the true colors of the chips are. The only hitch in this is that the placement guide - a paint-by-numbers guide that tells you which colors go where...... is MIA from the manual. Se la vie. I have to say I really do prefer the colors as it appears on the screen.

I recently pulled out an old copy of the kit and compared it to photos and a casting I have of the shuttle (not the sled) and I was surprised by how detailed the old version was. They captured the shape and the details (some of which were asymmetrical on the model) pretty good.

Gene


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

charonjr said:


> I read online that this was the color actually painted on the model to emphasize its Vulcan manufacture and environment. But TPTB decided to color balance the film to give it the tones we have now.


Maybe they thought the actual color was a bit too gay?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I always saw the colour as being a faded red.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

I cannot wait for this kit! I'll buy a few of them, actually. Some to build out of the box and others to use parts for bashing. I've only built one in my life but I love the design and I want to do more!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Kanaan - looks good! 

Here's mine : 









The Vulcan shuttle Surak prepairs to land on the forested planet Danube 3.









Surak departs from Vulcan.









My interpretation of the scene from Star Trek : The Motion Picture where Mr. Spock is about to board the Enterprise. Spock is currently aboard the Vulcan Shuttle Surak.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I bought 2 Vulcan Shuttle reissues this past Friday. It has a new display stand molded in black. It resembles the Top of a planet(no detail)just the general shape with a metal support rod. As to the kit itself it looks basically the same to me so far and its molded in Muave. The new additions are that you cement a small magnet in the bottom of the shuttle pod and you cement a small magnet in the warp drive sled and they must both face each other to attach and the instructions say this specifically. The decals are much better, there are two decal sheets with many more markings and panel markings as well. You have the Option for the Vulcan Shuttle or a Starfleet shuttle with Enterprise markings. 30 years ago I bought my first Vulcan Shuttle from Star Trek The Motion Picture and this second version is good enough where you can build one straight from box and just do a simple paint job or no paint job and have a good looking model. Buy One!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I never had this ship kit.
It will be fun to finally get one!


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Kanaan - looks good!
> 
> Here's mine :
> 
> ...


Nice work on the models and the photography!! :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> The Vulcan shuttle Surak prepairs to land on the forested planet Danube 3.


Do they think they can just waltz in there? It must be a very Straussful mission!

Seriously, that's a beautiful painting job on the shuttle, and those are pretty good composite images. (Although I have to admit the first pic looks like it could be from _Land of the Giants Meets Star Trek_.) What software did you say you were using?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just got mine. Lovely color plastic! :lol:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

scotspen said:


> that's a beautiful painting job on the shuttle, and those are pretty good composite images. (Although I have to admit the first pic looks like it could be from Land of the Giants Meets Star Trek.) What software did you say you were using?


Well, back in the day...1980's...I painted the entire model with Testor's 1150 Flat red and then wiped it off with a rag. The colour stained the plastic and then I painted the Flat black and chrome stuff. 

That first picture is actually not a composite. I put the model on the stand and placed it on my car hood. Took the picture using trees as a backdrop and then digitally removed the stand. 

The editing software is Adobe Photo Deluxe 2.0. It's OLD!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

scotpens said:


> Maybe they thought the actual color was a bit too gay?


Scotpen,

Why you remembered, you wiley rascal! 

And my birthday's in 2 months. 

Honestly, I don't think they thought that way back then. Pink was considered the gay color back then.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

anyone have pics of the pieces and maybe the decals?


----------

